# Anybody started a claim for bank charges.



## bradleymarky

A lad at work was telling everybody that he just claimed back £1200 from his bank.
It relates to banks making customers choose a gold/silver bank account to start a mortgage and were told they couldnt have one without these new accounts.

I remember the same happening to me about 20 years ago. we paid £10 a month for over 4 years (i think) but all of a sudden it stopped. We were then later told that we could have had benefits from it.......free air miles...free AA cover along with a whole host of offers, sounds like the banks never explained this to customers.

Just been looking on-line and it seems like some banks are starting to pay out, sounds like another PP1 scam.


----------



## Ross

Yeah I got about 400 quid back against bank charges,try the Resolver site for any ppi claims ect.


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve just rang the bank up and was put through to the complaints department, after a bit of messing about he did say we had a gold account but could only track it back to 2001.

Got to wait upto 8 weeks for a reply, probably should have passed it on to one of these companies that do it all for you.


----------



## macca666

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve just rang the bank up and was put through to the complaints department, after a bit of messing about he did say we had a gold account but could only track it back to 2001.
> 
> Got to wait upto 8 weeks for a reply, probably should have passed it on to one of these companies that do it all for you.


The companies do take the hassle out of it however most I believe take a huge chunk of your compensation.

I knew someone that they took 40% of his PPI claim


----------



## Sicskate

I've just had £2200 back from Lloyd's bank charges, same situation as yourself. 

I signed up with the resolver app/site and the claim was resolved in about 4 days start to finish. 

No compensation paid to anyone.


----------



## kingswood

same principle of the PPI, mis-sold to people who could never use the benifits or implied theyd only get the loan etc if they took it out.

first one is easy to prove, free health insurnace if youve medical problems as they wldnt cover you, AA breakdown when you dont drive etc. the second one is a little harder to prove but banks are tending to pay out


----------



## bradleymarky

I was actually with Green flag when all this took place so they cant say i used the AA cover, it should also be on my direct debits.


----------



## bradleymarky

Just got a call from my bank asking about the details of the account, they said it was started in 1996 and finished in 2001. Ringing me back tomorrow with more questions.


----------



## FJ1000

I downloaded a template email from the web (I think it was money saving expert) and sent in to Natwest, not expecting anything, but got a 4 figure sum back. 

Well worth it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky

Got another call yesterday from the bank. Basically asking about AA cover and how many times a year i go abroad. Looks like they are on with it so i`ll see what happens next.
My in laws had the same type of account so i`ll tell them after mines sorted.


----------



## FJ1000

bradleymarky said:


> Got another call yesterday from the bank. Basically asking about AA cover and how many times a year i go abroad. Looks like they are on with it so i`ll see what happens next.
> 
> My in laws had the same type of account so i`ll tell them after mines sorted.


Ah that's a good point - you just jogged my memory.

So my situation was that I was told I had to get a particular account in order to get a large overdraft I needed temporarily during a house move. They didn't tell me I could've had the OD without the account.

However, as i'd used some of the benefits of the account (travel insurance, device cover, etc), then I got 50% of the account fee back. I reckon I could've fought for more - but that was good enough for me.

So I'll revise my last comment - from memory, I claimed a 4 figure sum, and I got back an amount in the hundreds. Still worth it for the sake of a letter, a bit of digging (to add up my account fees), and a couple of phone calls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky

Got a text from the wife today while at work, she said £2070 had just been put into the bank.


----------



## macca666

bradleymarky said:


> Got a text from the wife today while at work, she said £2070 had just been put into the bank.


Well done that's a result :thumb:


----------



## wayne451

I did the subject access request for bank charges about 10 years ago, found out I'd paid about £4K in fees then decided not to pursue it.

The way I looked at it was that I knew I was going overdrawn when I did it. I was charged for that inline with their T&C's. It would've been immoral on my part to try and claim it back.

Same with this PPI crap and ill whilst on holiday/flight delayed stuff. Too many people in this Workd want something for nothing whilst being devoid of all responsibilities. They bugger everything up for the rest of us.

My Uncle even tried a PPI claim and was rejected. He had a heart attack and got his mortgage cleared. Despite that the cheeky b*stard still tried to claim.


----------



## Kerr

I see the monthly bank charge differently to PPI claims. 

PPI was offered and accepted. My bank decided to charge for my account and has increased it numerous times for services I've never needed or used.


----------



## wayne451

Kerr said:


> I see the monthly bank charge differently to PPI claims.
> 
> PPI was offered and accepted. My bank decided to charge for my account and has increased it numerous times for services I've never needed or used.


Whilst I feel you make a valid point, you could've cancelled it. You're obviously aware of the change in cost and 'service' in order to comment on it?

Back when I was a student I did a lot of work in market research for certain Governmental bodies etc so have been well aware that PPI was a waste of time. I'd never take it out.

Strictly speaking I should get one of these turd companies to do my donkey work as a 'confirmation' but I cannot see how it'd pass me by as I'm strong with numbers, read everything before I sign it etc.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> Whilst I feel you make a valid point, you could've cancelled it. You're obviously aware of the change in cost and 'service' in order to comment on it?
> 
> Back when I was a student I did a lot of work in market research for certain Governmental bodies etc so have been well aware that PPI was a waste of time. I'd never take it out.
> 
> Strictly speaking I should get one of these turd companies to do my donkey work as a 'confirmation' but I cannot see how it'd pass me by as I'm strong with numbers, read everything before I sign it etc.


When I was younger my bank changed my account from a child's account to an adult royalties account. They started charging.

I do remember asking for it to be stopped, but was advised I couldn't. Over the years they gradually increased the charge even when it was never used.

I'm sure most people just let them take the £5/10 per month and haven't complained for various reasons.


----------



## wayne451

Do you mind me asking which bank it is Kerr?


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> Do you mind me asking which bank it is Kerr?


RBS.

PPI I don't get as people signed up for it, but bank charges were simply imposed on people. Then to increase fees when they know people aren't using them isn't right.


----------



## bradleymarky

I made a list last night of what i was going to spend the money on...

New alloys
Rear spolier
Front splitter.

Woke up this morning and the wife has scribbled it all out and wrote....bathroom needs tiling


----------



## FJ1000

wayne451 said:


> I did the subject access request for bank charges about 10 years ago, found out I'd paid about £4K in fees then decided not to pursue it.
> 
> The way I looked at it was that I knew I was going overdrawn when I did it. I was charged for that inline with their T&C's. It would've been immoral on my part to try and claim it back.
> 
> Same with this PPI crap and ill whilst on holiday/flight delayed stuff. Too many people in this Workd want something for nothing whilst being devoid of all responsibilities. They bugger everything up for the rest of us.
> 
> My Uncle even tried a PPI claim and was rejected. He had a heart attack and got his mortgage cleared. Despite that the cheeky b*stard still tried to claim.


A lot of people (me included) were mis-sold their bank accounts, which is a different situation to what you describe. Fees for an overdraft are fair enough, and expected. In my case however, I was told the only way I could get a large OD was to take an advantage private account - but NatWest subsequently (quite a few years later, when I asked) said that was false and I could've had the OD with a normal current account.

The bank and PPI claims are about being mis-sold the product.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

